# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #36 (Yes another new one!)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

War in Syria, Don Rickles and Cheesey Poofs....oh my!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-06T22_23_45-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas also has some venting to do. California is stealing even more of his money and meddling in his firearms!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Since I'm awake....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Will I need vodka for this one?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Will I need vodka for this one?


Why wouldn't you want a vodka?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Will I need vodka for this one?


It couldn't hurt.

Lyubov!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Lyubov!


Wow, Sas! Did you start dating a Russian girl recently?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Wow, Sas! Did you start dating a Russian girl recently?


Nope, I'm just a charming mofo.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Nope, I'm just a charming mofo.


Totally caught me off guard.

So, due to this podcast and Denton's promotion of cookies, I'm now craving cookies at 2:30am


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Totally caught me off guard.
> 
> So, due to this podcast and Denton's promotion of cookies, I'm now craving cookies at 2:30am


Not cookies - better!

Herr's Products - Jalapeno Poppers Cheese Curls


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Fun podcast!
I don't touch dairy or anything processed but I do like Jalapeños raw, drowned in Sriracha.

All the joking aside, I wish Trump saved his missiles and instead directed them at ISIS.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Fun podcast!
> I don't touch dairy or anything processed but* I do like Jalapeños raw, drowned in Sriracha.*
> 
> All the joking aside, I wish Trump saved his missiles and instead directed them at ISIS.


I hope you prep toilet paper. Lot's and LOT'S of toilet paper.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good show, guys. I can't figure out which of you is Crapgame and which is Oddball, but there is a resemblance. RIP Mr. Rickles.

P.S. Hey Sas, consider moving to America. It's nice here.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I hope you prep toilet paper. Lot's and LOT'S of toilet paper.


Spicy food has no negative effects on me, grew up with it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Russia suspends the 2015 memorandum of understanding regarding safety of flight over Syria due the Tomahawk strike. 

This greatly increases the chances of accidental (or intentional) military engagement between the U.S. and Russia.

Brilliant. With no investigation, with nothing more than a superficial glance at the incident, Tomahawks were launched and here we are.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Russia suspends the 2015 memorandum of understanding regarding safety of flight over Syria due the Tomahawk strike.
> 
> This greatly increases the chances of accidental (or intentional) military engagement between the U.S. and Russia.
> 
> Brilliant. With no investigation, with nothing more than a superficial glance at the incident, Tomahawks were launched and here we are.


Putin has to do something as to not look weak. I think it'll all blow over in a few days.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Putin has to do something as to not look weak. I think it'll all blow over in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It might, but with the suspension of the MOA, it could blow up!


----------

